# Tutorial Contest Winner December 2008: QTAllStarGurl



## user79 (Jan 3, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate QTAllStarGurl for winning the December 2008 tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. QTAllStarGurl will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, QTAllStarGurl, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!






You can check out her tutorial here:
Tutorial Contest Winner December 2008: Teal, Glitter & Smoke - Specktra.Net


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

awww, congrats to her!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Job well deserved! I loved this look!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## concertina (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations,love this look.!


----------



## wenvers (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Very pretty!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations Gurl !


----------



## vanillaa (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations girl, this look is FIERCE


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!  I love this look


----------



## TIERAsta (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## marley20 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

